# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Headset-Test: PC, Playstation, Xbox & Nintendo Switch



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Headset-Test: PC, Playstation, Xbox & Nintendo Switch*

					Unser neuer Preis-Leistungs-Sieger unter den Gaming-Headsets ist das AOC GH300 - das erste Headsets aus dem Hause AOC und eine wahrlich gelungene Premiere mit gutem Sound und Tragekomfort. Weitere sieben neu getestete Gaming-Headsets haben ebenfalls Einzug in unsere umfangreiche Rangliste gehalten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Headset-Test: PC, Playstation, Xbox & Nintendo Switch*


----------

